# Craftsman 27680



## tphillips3254 (Jan 3, 2014)

Today I really put my new router to use in preparing for building the wine rack my wife has been asking for. I made a circle jig (the one I made last night broke) and a jig specific to this wine rack. 

Overall I am very pleased with my new router. I only used it with the fixed base. Once the wine rack is done, I'll jump into the plunge base. There's plenty of power. It didn't seem to bog down any as I was working on the jigs. I love the soft start technology. I recall have to get a death grip on my 2 HP Ryobi 180 before I pressed the power button. The work area lighting is great. I can actually see what I am doing. And, the depth adjustment is the cat's meow. Once again, I can only compare it to the Ryobi which had a plastic ring around the motor. I fell in love with the depth adjustment. Much easier and apparently not prone to jamming with saw dust like the older Ryobi. I love dust port although I haven't used it yet. 

I only have two gripes. The first is the power cord. It's detachable from the motor. While I like that, I have only been able to get it off the motor once. I'll have to study more on that later as I must be missing a trick to getting off. I am glad that there's plenty of the length to the power cord. My second gripe is the soft case it came in. Really? We should be getting a hard case for this router.

Overall, I'm giving it five stars and two thumbs up. Yes, it's like night and day (or space travel and the Wright Brother's first airplane) comparing it to the Ryobi. I'm glad I bought it and look forward to using it more. If something happened to it, I'd rushing out to get another just like it. And, I would recommend it to others.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The cord.....is a quarter turn and then pull out. 

The hard case would likely join the stack of other hard cases in my basement........I'm a fan of the soft cases but I know not everyone is. The dewalt jig saw I bought also came with a soft case last year.....I think you'll likely see more of that trend.


----------



## LarrynKy (Jul 24, 2012)

I also bought this Craftsman router. Does anyone know what pre-drill router insert plate will fit this router? I saw a listing on rockler.com has a pre-drilled for a craftsman standard. I don't know what that means...


----------

